# NYC rooftop Bee B Q and extraction party!!!



## ezrahug (May 30, 2010)

*JOIN THE NYCBA AT THE* 
*4TH OF JULY BEE-B-Q*

*What*: 
Rooftop Bee-B-Q + Honey Extraction Party

*When*: 
6:30pm on July 4th

*Who*: 
You. Meet other members of the NYC Beekeepers Association.

*Where*: 
Long Island City on the Waterfront. Near Court Square (close to the E/V, 7, N/R stops). Exact location will be sent via e-mail the morning of July 4th.

*Details*:
Come for burgers and beer and participate in the first honey harvest of the season! Tickets are $25 or $10 if you donate 10% of your extracted honey to NYCBA/Bees Without Borders. Honey extractor will be on site.

Visit www.nyc-bees.org for more info and to RSVP!


----------

